

Your Phone is the Controller, Your Browser is the Console. - endergen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRD3pkcALk4

======
endergen
Please checkout our SDKs. You can build HTML5, Flash, and Unity Web Player
games on our platform. Creating games that use your Phones as Controllers.
Multiplayer, Touch, Accelerometer, etc. for tons of innovative possibilities.

------
ktweedy1
This is one of the coolest gaming technologies to come out in years.

------
skyriser
Cool tech, can't wait to try it out!

------
mrchrisallen
Awesome!

------
bobbrinker
so awesome.

